# Hlektronika.gr > Site & Forum >  >  επαναληψη συναντησης!!!!!!!!!!

## billos1989

παιδια τωρα διαβαζα το θεμα με την συναντηση.δυστηχως εκεινη την περιοδο δεν ειχα ιντερνετ και δεν ειχα δει το θεμα  :frown:  .αλλα σκεφτηκα οτι θα μπορουσε να επαναληφθει η συναντηση (εχουν περασει και *5* μηνες) για αθηνα μιλαω και τωρα που ειναι και καλοκαιρι ισως μπορεσουν να ερθουν περισσοτεροι...δεν ξερω αλλα ενθουσιαστηκα με το ολο σκηνικο και θα ηταν ωραια να ξαναγινει με πρισσοτερους φυσικα συμετεχοντες.και φυσικα οργανωμενα...ακουω και τις αποψεις σας...  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## gsmaster

Σίγουρα θα γίνουν κι άλλες συναντήσεις, και σε Αθήνα και σε Θεσσαλονίκη. 

Τώρα το καλοκαίρι όμως, οι περισσότεροι φέυγουν απο τις πόλεις (ακόμα και τα σεββατοκύριακα) και θα είναι δύσκολο να μαζευτεί κόσμος. 

ΥΓ Από Σεπτέμβριο, μετά την εξεταστική, είναι μια καλή περίοδος (οι Θεσσαλονικείς πάντως, να το έχουν υπόψη)  :Wink:

----------


## NUKE

Εγω παντως ειμαι μεσα.Οποτε θελετε.Και δεν πειραζει.Ας κανει καποιος μια προταση και βλεπουμε.

----------


## leosedf

Κι εγώ, κι εγώ..
(πάλι 5 άτομα θα είμαστε?)  :Smile:

----------


## NUKE

Την προηγουμενη φορα που ειχαμε συναντηθει στην Αθηνα ειμασταν μονο 6 ατομα.Ελπιζω τωρα να ειμασται περισσοτεροι.

----------


## ta03

Εγω ειμαι μεσα παντως για αθηνα!

----------


## billos1989

oxι τωρα θα ειμαστε τουλαχιστον 7!!!θα ειμαστε και εγω και ο ακης!!!

----------


## MAKHS

Εγω για σιγουρια θα ερθω με το Μετρο....Ας ειναι και παλι 6 αρκει να εχουμε να πουμε οπως και την πρωτη φορα..Και μην ξεχνατε νεαροι οτι το διαδικτυο ειναι απροσωπο !!!!!!!..Οποιος θελει ερχεται δεν τραβαμε κανενα με το ζορι.

----------


## kostas30

ΜΕΣΑ

----------


## ^Active^

Μεσα και εγω

----------


## vayeros

Φωτογραφιες υπαρχουν απλα πρεπει να περιμενουμε τον DT200 να τις ανεβασει.dal_kost μια χαρα παρεα ησουν!!!Οπως και ολοι δηλαδη

----------


## DT200

Αν θέλεις gsmaster, δώσε μου κάποιο e-mail 
για να στείλω τις Φώτο και να τις αναρτήσεις εσύ 
(προφανώς δεν μπορώ λόγο μεγέθους )

----------


## homo mathematicus

> Αν θέλεις gsmaster, δώσε μου κάποιο e-mail 
> για να στείλω τις Φώτο και να τις αναρτήσεις εσύ 
> (προφανώς δεν μπορώ λόγο μεγέθους )



Μπορώ να το αναλάβω εγώ αρκεί να μην είναι πάνω απο 10mb η καθεμία. (απλά θα τις ανεβάσω στο υποκατασκευή site μου και απο εκεί και πέρα με την εντολή [img]         [/img]     θα τις βλέπετε εσεις στο forum  :Wink:   :Wink:  
Aν θές στείλε pm

----------


## gsmaster

Μπράβο παιδιά, αν βολέψει μπορεί να κατέβω κι εγώ κάποια φορά...

Εσείς πίνατε καφεδάκι, ενώ εγώ κουβαλούσα όλα μου τα υπάρχοντα, στο νέο μου σπίτι μου, με λίγα λόγια μετακόμισα. Επίσης να πώ ότι στο νέο μου σπίτι δεν έχω ακόμα γραμμή τηλεφώνου οπότε δεν μπορω να μπαίνω στο φόρουμ. 

DT200, Αν τις συμπιέσεις κάτω απο τα 100kByte πάλι δεν ανεβαίνουν? τέσπα, στείλτες στο admins@hlektronika.gr
Επίσης μπορείς να τις ανεβάσεις κι εδώ http://imageshack.us/ Όπως και να έχει, συμπίεσέ τες να μην είναι και 1ΜΒ η κάθε μια.  :Wink:

----------


## dal_kos

dal_kos - Nuke - Danza - Hlektrologos000 [Απο αριστερα]
 Hlektrologos000 - DT200 - Heliofotos - kyros - Vayeros
 Heliofotos - kyros - Vayeros
 Danza - Hlektrologos000 - DT200
 Μάθημα για τα βασικα των τρανζίστορ
 dal_kos - Nuke

Σχολια το βραδακι...

----------


## kyros

Στην φωτογραφία που δεν έχει περιγραφή δίπλα της, γίνονταν μαθημα για τα βασικά των τρανζίστορ...

----------


## hlektrologos000

Και γω δυστηχως δεν μπορεσα να καθησω περισοτερο και κατα τις  9 χαιρετισα τα παιδια.
Αλλα δεν πειραζει γιατι σε εναν μηνα περιπου θα συναντηθουμε ξανα.

χαρηκα που γνωρισα  σας γνωρισα παιδια ,και περασα υπεροχα .

θελω να πιστευω οτι σε ενα μηνα περιπου που θα ξανασυναντηθουμε θα ειμαστε πολλοι περισοτεροι (οπως ειδατε στις φωτο υπαρχει χωρος για ολους )..

Περιμενω να δω *ενδιαφερον* απο νεα /παλλια μελη  για την συναντηση που θα ξαναγινει συντομα .

----------

